# Arriva il divorzio breve anche da noi



## free (15 Maggio 2014)

http://www.lastampa.it/2014/05/15/i...eparazione-DZfYDIwGo6zfYUw47VxOWN/pagina.html

sei mesi se c'è accordo, altrimenti un anno
che ne dite?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/2014/05/15/i...eparazione-DZfYDIwGo6zfYUw47VxOWN/pagina.html
> 
> sei mesi se c'è accordo, altrimenti un anno
> che ne dite?


Che è l'ennesima ciavada...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Maggio 2014)

Che per me va bene...
ma si farebbe ancora prima a non sposarsi


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/2014/05/15/i...eparazione-DZfYDIwGo6zfYUw47VxOWN/pagina.html
> 
> sei mesi se c'è accordo, altrimenti un anno
> che ne dite?


Cos'aspettiamo dunque a coronare il nostro sogno d'amore? Via gli indugi!


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2014)

tanto non si sposa più nessuno...:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cos'aspettiamo dunque a coronare il nostro sogno d'amore? Via gli indugi!


ma mica è sposata Free. E' proprio che NUN TE SE PIJA.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mica è sposata Free. E' proprio che NUN TE SE PIJA.


Che vuoi tu? Pussa via.


----------



## Sole (15 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/2014/05/15/i...eparazione-DZfYDIwGo6zfYUw47VxOWN/pagina.html
> 
> sei mesi se c'è accordo, altrimenti un anno
> che ne dite?


Mi sembra una bella cosa. Se arrivasse il divorzio gratis sarei ancora più contenta.


----------



## @lex (15 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sembra una bella cosa. Se arrivasse il divorzio gratis sarei ancora più contenta.


Perché devi far notare per forza che sei ligure?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Perché devi far notare per forza che sei ligure?:mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (15 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Perché devi far notare per forza che sei ligure?:mrgreen:


Perché ne vado fierissima!

Solo la nebbia, avete solo la nebbia... solo la nebbiaaaaaa!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Che per me va bene...
> ma si farebbe ancora prima a non sposarsi


Alleluia alleluià:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (15 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Che per me va bene...
> ma si farebbe ancora prima a non sposarsi


Non sposarsi pensando che poi si potrebbe divorziare lo trovo decisamente triste


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Perché ne vado fierissima!
> 
> Solo la nebbia, avete solo la nebbia... solo la nebbiaaaaaa!!


Ormai è sparita pure quella!

Quanto era bello respirarla! 

Non vedere le case di fronte.

Non farmi vedere dai miei dalla finestra quando ero sotto casa alla sera con gli amici.


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sembra una bella cosa. Se arrivasse il divorzio gratis sarei ancora più contenta.


Proponilo. 

In campagna elettorale promettono di tutto.


----------



## MK (15 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/2014/05/15/i...eparazione-DZfYDIwGo6zfYUw47VxOWN/pagina.html
> 
> sei mesi se c'è accordo, altrimenti un anno
> che ne dite?


Troppo breve per me. Invece di diminuire i tempi darei supporto alle coppie che si separano. Supporto psicologico e logistico. E meno soldi agli avvocati.


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sembra una bella cosa. Se arrivasse il divorzio gratis sarei ancora più contenta.



ne approfitto per avvisare che in alcuni tribunali (non in tutti e non si capisce perchè) la consensuale costa solo 37€ e si può presentare senza avvocato, depositando l'apposito modulo presso la cancelleria civile e della volontaria giurisdizione
e se vi fate preparare l'accordo da omologare dai mediatori familiari del comune, è gratis


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Troppo breve per me. Invece di diminuire i tempi darei supporto alle coppie che si separano. Supporto psicologico e logistico. E meno soldi agli avvocati.



però non è raro che uno dei due cambi residenza in qualche altro paese europeo per divorziare prima...

tra l'altro la sentenza straniera di divorzio è soggetta alla delibazione automatica, ovvero è esecutiva anche da noi, senza altre menate


----------



## @lex (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ne approfitto per avvisare che in alcuni tribunali (non in tutti e non si capisce perchè) la consensuale costa solo 37€ e si può presentare senza avvocato, depositando l'apposito modulo presso la cancelleria civile e della volontaria giurisdizione
> e se vi fate preparare l'accordo da omologare dai mediatori familiari del comune, è gratis


Ma parli del divorzio o della separazione?


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ma parli del divorzio o della separazione?



della separazione consensuale, poichè non c'è contenzioso tra le parti appartiene alla volontaria giurisdizione
invece il divorzio è contenuto in una sentenza e quindi ci vuole l'avvocato


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> della separazione consensuale, poichè non c'è contenzioso tra le parti appartiene alla volontaria giurisdizione
> invece il divorzio è contenuto in una sentenza e quindi ci vuole l'avvocato


Vabbè, ma quand'è che scappiamo nello Yemen?


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma quand'è che scappiamo nello Yemen?



osti nello yemen, che figata! come resistere??:singleeye:

quando vuoi:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> osti nello yemen, che figata! come resistere??:singleeye:
> 
> quando vuoi:mrgreen:


Ma come nello Yemen che figata? Cioè, non sono io la figata?!


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come nello Yemen che figata? Cioè, non sono io la figata?!



giusto, sbagliai...:singleeye:

e poi nello yemen a me mica mi fanno entrare


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> giusto, sbagliai...:singleeye:
> 
> e poi nello yemen a me mica mi fanno entrare


Perchè?


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2014)

argh:unhappy:

http://www.repubblica.it/solidariet...ua_colpa_essere_cristiana-86256467/index.html


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> argh:unhappy:
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/solidariet...ua_colpa_essere_cristiana-86256467/index.html


...


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè?



perchè sono cattolica...a meno che mi vogliano mettere in un pentolone con carote e cipolle ma preferirei di NO!:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè sono cattolica...a meno che mi vogliano mettere in un pentolone con carote e cipolle ma preferirei di NO!:singleeye:


Vabbè, ma tu mica devi dirglielo. Tu vieni con me. Al massimo dico che sei bagaglio a mano, tanto occhio e croce mi sa che lì funziona così.


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


ma di tanti bei posti nel mondo proprio nello yemen la devi portare?


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma tu mica devi dirglielo. Tu vieni con me. Al massimo dico che sei bagaglio a mano, tanto occhio e croce mi sa che lì funziona così.



a parte che si vede a occhio nudo...comunque, che razzista!:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma di tanti bei posti nel mondo proprio nello yemen la devi portare?


E non hai letto quant'è entusiasta all'idea?


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma di tanti bei posti nel mondo proprio nello yemen la devi portare?



è matto


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a parte che si vede a occhio nudo...comunque, che razzista!:singleeye:


(Ho paura a chiedere)

Ehm, scusa ma da che si vede?


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Ho paura a chiedere)
> 
> Ehm, scusa ma da che si vede?



dalla razza, no? che adesso però si chiama etnia:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E non hai letto quant'è entusiasta all'idea?


si si, da morire :unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> dalla razza, no? che adesso però si chiama etnia:mrgreen:


Vabbè, sarai caucasica ma mica devi essere per forza cristiana. Eh oh.


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, sarai caucasica ma mica devi essere per forza cristiana. Eh oh.



dettagli, la sostanza rimane
noi mica condanniamo a morte donne (che coincidenza!) incinte per apostasia:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> dettagli, la sostanza rimane
> noi mica condanniamo a morte donne (che coincidenza!) incinte per apostasia:unhappy:


Vabbè. Niente Yemen. Vediamo...Colombia?


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè. Niente Yemen. Vediamo...Colombia?



lo so dove vuoi andare a parare...è vero che in colombia c'è un alto tasso di criminalità, tuttavia le donne possono guidare, andare a scuola, andare in giro vestite come vogliono, sposare chi gli pare etc. etc.
quindi andiamo pure a portare una ventata di progresso tipo ad es. il divorzio breve:mrgreen:, che sono un po' indietro e ci ringrazieranno sicuramente, invece di metterci nel pentolone!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> lo so dove vuoi andare a parare...è vero che in colombia c'è un alto tasso di criminalità, tuttavia le donne possono guidare, andare a scuola, andare in giro vestite come vogliono, sposare chi gli pare etc. etc.
> quindi andiamo pure a portare una ventata di progresso tipo ad es. il divorzio breve:mrgreen:, che sono un po' indietro e ci ringrazieranno sicuramente, invece di metterci nel pentolone!


Ma io voglio andare a parare con te da qualche parte, che hai capito?!


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io voglio andare a parare con te da qualche parte, che hai capito?!



ma sempre in postacci infami? come mai??


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma sempre in postacci infami? come mai??


Allora dimmi dove vorresti andare!


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora dimmi dove vorresti andare!



al mare mi piacerebbe molto


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> al mare mi piacerebbe molto


Benissimo, allora che ne dici di, boh?, le Bahamas?


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Benissimo, allora che ne dici di, boh?, le Bahamas?



ok, va bene (anche se ho paura dell'aereo ma posso drogarmi prima di salire, non ti preoccupare)


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ok, va bene (anche se ho paura dell'aereo ma posso drogarmi prima di salire, non ti preoccupare)


Non ti preoccupare, tesoro. Ti terrò stretta e coccolata tutto il tempo.


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare, tesoro. Ti terrò stretta e coccolata tutto il tempo.


ma non potete mandarvi dolci pm?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non potete mandarvi dolci pm?


Così c'è più gusto.


----------



## @lex (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> della separazione consensuale, poichè non c'è contenzioso tra le parti appartiene alla volontaria giurisdizione
> invece il divorzio è contenuto in una sentenza e quindi ci vuole l'avvocato


Ah ecco. Perché io mi sono separato senza avvocato e ho preparato tutto io perché non c'era nessun modulo (questo a milano) da compilare. Pensavo parlassi di divorzio. Comunque anche per la separazione c'é una sentenza. Infatti si parla di omologa della sentenza di separazione. Forse peró é solo una vidimazione e per fare prima viene chiamata anch'essa sentenza


----------



## Sole (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ne approfitto per avvisare che in alcuni tribunali (non in tutti e non si capisce perchè) la consensuale costa solo 37€ e si può presentare senza avvocato, depositando l'apposito modulo presso la cancelleria civile e della volontaria giurisdizione
> e se vi fate preparare l'accordo da omologare dai mediatori familiari del comune, è gratis


Grazie per l'info ma io sono già legalmente separata.
La separazione e il divorzio sono due cose diverse.


----------



## Nobody (16 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ah ecco. *Perché io mi sono separato senza avvocato e ho preparato tutto io perché non c'era nessun modulo (questo a milano) da compilare. *Pensavo parlassi di divorzio. Comunque anche per la separazione c'é una sentenza. Infatti si parla di omologa della sentenza di separazione. Forse peró é solo una vidimazione e per fare prima viene chiamata anch'essa sentenza


beato te, qui a suo tempo una consensuale mi è costata 2000 euro di avvocato...


----------



## Sole (16 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ah ecco. Perché io mi sono separato senza avvocato e ho preparato tutto io perché non c'era nessun modulo (questo a milano) da compilare. Pensavo parlassi di divorzio. Comunque anche per la separazione c'é una sentenza. Infatti si parla di omologa della sentenza di separazione. Forse peró é solo una vidimazione e per fare prima viene chiamata anch'essa sentenza


E poi la separazione è già breve. Sicuramente meno di 6 mesi.


----------



## @lex (16 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> beato te, qui a suo tempo una consensuale mi è costata 2000 euro di avvocato...


Eheheh....sai quanta gente che non lo sa che si puó fare a costo quasi zero?
Io non ho nemeno pagato il divorzio. Ho detto alla ex che se l'avesse voluto avrebbe dovuto pagarlo lei. Altrimenti saremmo potuti rimanere sposati a vita


----------



## Nobody (16 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Eheheh....sai quanta gente che non lo sa che si puó fare a costo quasi zero?
> Io non ho nemeno pagato il divorzio. Ho detto alla ex che se l'avesse voluto avrebbe dovuto pagarlo lei. Altrimenti saremmo potuti rimanere sposati a vita


no io lo sapevo, ma purtroppo qui il tribunale non aveva messo in piedi la cosa...
Ma se lei non avesse accettato, non ti rompeva l'idea di restare sposato a vita?


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Eheheh....sai quanta gente che non lo sa che si puó fare a costo quasi zero?
> Io non ho nemeno pagato il divorzio. Ho detto alla ex che se l'avesse voluto avrebbe dovuto pagarlo lei. Altrimenti saremmo potuti rimanere sposati a vita



io non lo sapevo infatti


----------



## @lex (16 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> no io lo sapevo, ma purtroppo qui il tribunale non aveva messo in piedi la cosa...
> Ma se lei non avesse accettato, non ti rompeva l'idea di restare sposato a vita?


Sapevo sarebbe servito prima a lei


----------



## @lex (16 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io non lo sapevo infatti


Molte cose si possono fare da sé. Sono ovviamente poco pubblicizzate...i furbacchioni......


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Non sposarsi pensando che poi si potrebbe divorziare lo trovo decisamente triste


dipende che valore dai al matrimonio ...
io l'ho sempre considerato non come coronare un sogno d'amore 
ma per acquisire dei diritti derivanti dal matrimonio...

e questo non non vuol dire che non ci fosse amore o sentimenti vari...
ma è un fare un passo in più per responsabilizzarsi...
e parlando per me quando lo fai non sai nemmeno a quello che vai incontro 
lo capisci dopo...


----------



## Nobody (16 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Sapevo sarebbe servito prima a lei


ah beh... andavi sul sicuro allora... è come giocare a poker conoscendo le carte dell'altro


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> dipende che valore dai al matrimonio ...
> io l'ho sempre considerato non come coronare un sogno d'amore
> ma per acquisire dei diritti derivanti dal matrimonio...
> 
> ...


Nessuna coppia sa a cosa va incontro.
Per questo dico sempre ai miei frati
bella forza
a noi laici tocca firmare un assegno in bianco sulla sorte
senza sapere quanto potrebbe essere cattiva...

E penso sempre alla mia amica che fa i vini...
Si sposò che aveva vent'anni.
Sei mesi dopo suo marito ebbe il primo ictus.
Se lo è curato fino alla morte...per 40 anni.

E ancora oggi lo rimpiange.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> dipende che valore dai al matrimonio ...
> *io l'ho sempre considerato non come coronare un sogno d'amore
> ma per acquisire dei diritti derivanti dal matrimoni*o...
> 
> ...


certo, e pure parecchi doveri. Anzi, ci sono dei diritti che in realtà sono doveri, più che altro. Anche io ho avuto questa visione del matrimonio.


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Molte cose si possono fare da sé. Sono ovviamente poco pubblicizzate...i furbacchioni......



si infatti, stranamente


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ah ecco. Perché io mi sono separato senza avvocato e ho preparato tutto io perché non c'era nessun modulo (questo a milano) da compilare. Pensavo parlassi di divorzio. Comunque anche per la separazione c'é una sentenza. Infatti si parla di omologa della sentenza di separazione. Forse peró é solo una vidimazione e per fare prima viene chiamata anch'essa sentenza



è una sentenza perchè è sempre un provvedimento emesso dal giudice, che si accerta della legalità dell'accordo (soprattutto in caso di minori, per i quali è obbligatorio il parere del pm), tuttavia non c'è contenzioso (ovvero conflitto tra le parti) ed infatti appartiene a quel ramo della giustizia che si chiama volontaria giurisdizione e che si occupa dei casi in cui si va in tribunale a chiedere che vengano emessi alcuni provvedimenti, come ad es. per le adozioni,  o per le autorizzazioni ad alienare beni di minori o altri incapaci legali, o per il diritto societario etc. etc.

poi il modulo non è che sia essenziale, è solo un prestampato con l'intestazione e le "istruzioni", e quindi si può fare benissimo da soli, si vede che a milano sono tirchi riguardo alla carta


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/2014/05/15/i...eparazione-DZfYDIwGo6zfYUw47VxOWN/pagina.html
> 
> sei mesi se c'è accordo, altrimenti un anno
> che ne dite?


non succederà perché nessuno ci mangia più. con i divorzi lunghi si regge la patria.


----------



## MK (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però non è raro che uno dei due cambi residenza in qualche altro paese europeo per divorziare prima...
> 
> tra l'altro la sentenza straniera di divorzio è soggetta alla delibazione automatica, ovvero è esecutiva anche da noi, senza altre menate


Mah io tutta questa fretta di divorziare non la capisco. Ma io sono io. Le urgenze che ho sentito in fase di separazione erano quelle di assistenza. Ci vogliono soldi ci vogliono case ci vogliono spazi dove poter stare con i propri figli ci vogliono strutture che aiutino a gestire le situazioni pratiche e psicologiche. Poi certo, esiste anche il chissene ho incontrato un altro/a e tutto quello che c'era prima non mi importa più.


----------



## MK (16 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> beato te, qui a suo tempo una consensuale mi è costata 2000 euro di avvocato...


La mia pure di più. Però mi aveva fatto ricorso. Per non concludere un cazzo ma l'avvocato lo si deve pagare comunque.


----------



## MK (16 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E poi la separazione è già breve. Sicuramente meno di 6 mesi.


Dipende. Se è consensuale. Una mia collega ha il marito che l'ha tradita, l'avvocato gli ha mandato la lettera per la separazione ma lui non se ne va. E' passato un mese. L'altra è sposata e non lo può ospitare... ergo lui non si muove.


----------



## MK (16 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> no io lo sapevo, ma purtroppo qui il tribunale non aveva messo in piedi la cosa...
> Ma se lei non avesse accettato, non ti rompeva l'*idea di restare sposato a vita*?


Ma bisogna proprio risposarsi?


----------



## perplesso (16 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io non lo sapevo infatti


degli atti di volontaria giurisdizione si parla sempre poco proprio perchè si possono fare senza bisogno di legali.

va detto però che uno deve saperle fare le cose.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Maggio 2014)

In alcuni posti ci vuole un mese per divorziare.
Giusto così.
Perché devo aspettare tre anni?
Quando mi sono separata dal mio ex avrei voluto non sentirlo mai più nominare e invece per legge sono rimasta sposata a lui - seppur separata - per altri tre anni e mezzo (perché comunque bisogna aspettare che scadano tre anni da quando ti sei effettivamente separato per poter fare richiesta di divorzio e poi devi aspettare che ti fissino l'udienza). Nel frattempo avevamo entrambi avuto dei figli da altre persone. Ovvio che non vedessi l'ora di concludere la pratica del tutto. Se uno si rende conto di avere fatto una cazzata perché costringerlo ad aspettare tutto quel tempo per risolvere la cosa definitivamente? E poi ti fanno pure la domanda idiota "non avete cambiato idea nel frattempo?" E se ho cambiato idea che cavolo voglio il divorzio? Ma veramente... Solo in Italia... Che poi finché sei solo separato e non divorziato se per caso succede qualche casino puoi andarci ancora di mezzo tu, coniuge separato.


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma bisogna proprio risposarsi?


Vista la domanda, presumo che secondo te l'unico motivo di divorziare dopo i tre anni di separazione sia il doversi risposare...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vista la domanda, presumo che secondo te l'unico motivo di divorziare dopo i tre anni di separazione sia il doversi risposare...


Ma comunque se uno vuole risposarsi avrà pure il diritto di farlo?


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma comunque se uno vuole risposarsi avrà pure il diritto di farlo?


ci mancherebbe... ma proprio non capisco cosa c'entrasse la domanda di MK. A leggerla sembra che l'unico motivo di chiudere un matrimonio sia il doversi risposare.


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> degli atti di volontaria giurisdizione si parla sempre poco proprio perchè *si possono fare senza bisogno di legali.*
> 
> va detto però che uno deve saperle fare le cose.....



non sempre, ad es. se si vuole proporre il ricorso per inabilitazione o interdizione, è necessaria la presenza dell'avvocato, e mi sembra anche per il ricorso per dichiarazione di assenza o morte presunta


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe... ma proprio non capisco cosa c'entrasse la domanda di MK. A leggerla sembra che l'unico motivo di chiudere un matrimonio sia il doversi risposare.



ci sono anche i diritti successori, ovvero il divorziato non è erede, il separato senza addebito sì


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ci sono anche i diritti successori, ovvero il divorziato non è erede, il separato senza addebito sì


appunto... oltre al taglio definitivo di un legame.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Maggio 2014)

Io avrei ereditato tutti i suoi debiti


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> degli atti di volontaria giurisdizione si parla sempre poco proprio perchè si possono fare senza bisogno di legali.
> 
> va detto però che uno deve saperle fare le cose.....



Io mi sono separata legalmente spendendo 37 euro di marche da bollo, però qualuino mi ha detto che non tutti i tibunali accettano la domanda dei privati, nella lunga fila di attesa eravamo gli unici senza avvocato anche se erano tutte consensuali e duravano 5 minuti. Non avevamo figli minori. Nella documentazione lui mi cedeva il 50% della casa, regolarmente pagato dal notaio pochi giorni dopo.

Non ho idea di quanto costi divorziare e non mi interessa.

Perderebbe la reversibilità della mia pensione per niente, nel caso. Ed un domani io della sua, poco poco credo.


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> In alcuni posti ci vuole un mese per divorziare.
> Giusto così.
> Perché devo aspettare tre anni?
> Quando mi sono separata dal mio ex avrei voluto non sentirlo mai più nominare e invece per legge sono rimasta sposata a lui - seppur separata - per altri tre anni e mezzo (perché comunque bisogna aspettare che scadano tre anni da quando ti sei effettivamente separato per poter fare richiesta di divorzio e poi devi aspettare che ti fissino l'udienza). Nel frattempo avevamo entrambi avuto dei figli da altre persone. Ovvio che non vedessi l'ora di concludere la pratica del tutto. Se uno si rende conto di avere fatto una cazzata perché costringerlo ad aspettare tutto quel tempo per risolvere la cosa definitivamente? E poi ti fanno pure la domanda idiota "non avete cambiato idea nel frattempo?" E se ho cambiato idea che cavolo voglio il divorzio? Ma veramente... Solo in Italia... Che poi finché sei solo separato e non divorziato se per caso succede qualche casino puoi andarci ancora di mezzo tu, coniuge separato.



Un mese forse è troppo poco, a volte c'è chi decide di separarsi sull'onda di litigi e probemi che poi si risolvono.

Qualche mese fa una coppia di amici ha deciso di separarsi ed è andata dall'avvocato, lui ha trovato casa, lei dopo pochi giorni ha scoperto di avere un tumore, era lei a volersi separare, adesso sono insieme felici e sperano che lei guarisca.

Ci fosse stato il divorzio in un mese avrebbero dovuto risposarsi ahahahah

Hanno solo buttato via i soldi dell'avv, e della caparra e affitto di sei mesi.


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io avrei ereditato tutti i suoi debiti



Direi che oggi il minimo è la separazione dei beni e in caso di eredità se si ha sentore di debiti e problemi la rinuncia per se e per i figli.


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vista la domanda, presumo che secondo te l'unico motivo di divorziare dopo i tre anni di separazione sia il doversi risposare...


Presumo ci siano altri motivi vista la risposta. Io al divorzio non ho pensato mai.


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> appunto... oltre al taglio definitivo di un legame.


E ti serve la sentenza di un tribunale per tagliare definitivamente un legame?


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E ti serve la sentenza di un tribunale per tagliare definitivamente un legame?


Non è il mio caso ma per molti potrebbe essere una liberazione definitiva non avere più alcun legame neanche ereditario.


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Direi che *oggi il minimo è la separazione dei beni* e in caso di eredità se si ha sentore di debiti e problemi la rinuncia per se e per i figli.


Infatti. Tutte le coppie che conosco hanno optato invece per la comunione. La separazione dei beni è una cosa che ho richiesto io. Così come i conti separati (causa della prima lite fra noi).


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non è il mio caso ma per molti potrebbe essere una liberazione definitiva non avere più alcun legame neanche ereditario.


Io al mio ex marito ho sempre voluto bene, nonostante il tradimento e la sofferenza per l'abbandono avvenuto poco dopo la nascita di nostra figlia. Ho chiesto la separazione perchè speravo 'rinsavisse'. Non l'ha fatto ma passato il primo periodo di rabbia siamo tornati ottimi amici. Non c'è più da sei anni e continua a mancarmi. Se ci sono figli comunque il legame non si può tagliare mai.


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

Diciamo che se non mi avesse tradita mio marito sarebbe l'uomo ideale.

mai una discussione x soldi
Sono stata io ad intestargli alcuni beni x lui era indifferente.

ha sempre avuto la mentalità del vivo oggi chissenefrega del domani.

Ho sempre gestito il.mio cc  ed il suo.

lui mai il mio.

E' fatto così. 

Impossibile litigare. 

Oggi tutto diverso xche' tutto a mio  nome.
Ma a lui non importa niente.


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io al mio ex marito ho sempre voluto bene, nonostante il tradimento e la sofferenza per l'abbandono avvenuto poco dopo la nascita di nostra figlia. Ho chiesto la separazione perchè speravo 'rinsavisse'. Non l'ha fatto ma passato il primo periodo di rabbia siamo tornati ottimi amici. Non c'è più da sei anni e continua a mancarmi. Se ci sono figli comunque il legame non si può tagliare mai.


I figli crescono.  Dipende dai motivi della separazione.

ne senti tante di coppie che dopo si evitano.

oppure diventa naturale evitarli non xche' non si va d'accordo ma xche' non ci sono motivi x sentirsi.

figli sereni nessun problema di soldi ognuno.con una nuova vita. 

Che senso ha sentirsi? 

Tramite i figli mandi i saluti e chiedi se sta bene. Stop.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Maggio 2014)

Io ero sposata con separazione dei beni. Eppure mi avevano detto che in caso di casini vari io avrei potuto andarci di mezzo finché appunto non ho divorziato.


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> I figli crescono.  Dipende dai motivi della separazione.
> 
> ne senti tante di coppie che dopo si evitano.
> 
> ...


Io non ci riuscirei mai. Le persone che ho amato restano nella mia vita sempre, anche se non le amo più. Sempre se lo vogliono anche loro ovviamente. E mio marito è la persona che ho amato di più in assoluto.


----------



## Sole (17 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io al mio ex marito ho sempre voluto bene, nonostante il tradimento e la sofferenza per l'abbandono avvenuto poco dopo la nascita di nostra figlia. Ho chiesto la separazione perchè speravo 'rinsavisse'. Non l'ha fatto ma passato il primo periodo di rabbia siamo tornati ottimi amici. Non c'è più da sei anni e continua a mancarmi. Se ci sono figli comunque il legame non si può tagliare mai.


Penso che se ci si separa con convinzione e si vuole ricominciare una nuova vita con un'altra persona e magari avere altri figli si abbia il diritto di farlo in tempi brevi senza trascinarsi per anni.

Ci sono molti casi di famiglie felici nate dopo un divorzio. Sono scelte individuali che vanno rispettate.


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Penso che se ci si separa con convinzione e si vuole ricominciare una nuova vita con un'altra persona e magari avere altri figli si abbia il diritto di farlo in tempi brevi senza trascinarsi per anni.
> 
> Ci sono molti casi di famiglie felici nate dopo un divorzio. Sono scelte individuali che vanno rispettate.


Certo. Io non mi risposerei (beh forse una cerimonia religiosa mi piacerebbe) ma chi vuole un'altra famiglia è giusto che possa farlo. Solo che sei mesi per la separazione mi sembrano pochi. Il tempo medio per l'elaborazione di un lutto (e anche la separazione lo è) è di un anno.


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io ero sposata con separazione dei beni. Eppure mi avevano detto che in caso di casini vari io avrei potuto andarci di mezzo finché appunto non ho divorziato.


Se sei in separazione ed i beni sono tuoi Non POSSONO assolutamente toccarli. 

Se invece hai casa contestata te la trovi pignorata. 

Quindi solo in  caso  di eredità  se l'accetti diventi responsabile dei suoi eventuali debiti.

Una mia amica è rimasta vedova ed il marito aveva problemi x chiudere l'attività. 

Non ha potuto rinunciare xche' aveva la casa ma i figli hanno rinunciato all'eredità. 

Lei l'ha accettata con riserva. Non ricordo bene i dettagli.

al massimo ci rimettera' metà casa se Equitalia bussera' violentemente alla porta.

Aveva lo stesso problema la vedova di quel piccolo imprenditore che si diede fuoco.
Lei non voleva pagare il debito ma x non risponderedoveva rinunciare all'eredità e perdere la casa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> I figli crescono.  Dipende dai motivi della separazione.
> 
> ne senti tante di coppie che dopo si evitano.
> 
> ...


ma anche nei casi in cui si va d'accordo che senso ha rimanere sposati legalmente (perché finché non divorzi sei comunque sposato, anche se separato) se comunque non si é più sposato di fatto e ognuno vive per i fatti suoi e ha la sua vita? Essere amici e essere coniugi sono due cose ben diverse


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se sei in separazione ed i beni sono tuoi Non POSSONO assolutamente toccarli.
> 
> Se invece hai casa contestata te la trovi pignorata.
> 
> ...


Se i figli sono minori accetti con beneficio d'inventario, per conto loro. Non so se si possa rinunciare.


----------



## Sole (17 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Certo. Io non mi risposerei (beh forse una cerimonia religiosa mi piacerebbe) ma chi vuole un'altra famiglia è giusto che possa farlo. Solo che sei mesi per la separazione mi sembrano pochi. Il tempo medio per l'elaborazione di un lutto (e anche la separazione lo è) è di un anno.


Il mio lutto è durato piú di un anno. Ma ero ben convinta di quello che facevo. Lo ero dopo un giorno. E anzi, sancire ufficialmente la fine di un legame può aiutare ad elaborare più in fretta.

Lo stare male dopo ci sta, ma dipende da altre cose. Non è che prendere tempo aiuti, anzi.


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma anche nei casi in cui si va d'accordo che senso ha rimanere sposati legalmente (perché finché non divorzi sei comunque sposato, anche se separato) se comunque non si é più sposato di fatto e ognuno vive per i fatti suoi e ha la sua vita? Essere amici e essere coniugi sono due cose ben diverse


Nel mio caso il senso diventerebbe solo la reversibilità della mia pensione a mio marito che al momento non ha redditi e servirebbe non solo a lui ma alle mie figlie.  Non si sa mai.


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Se i figli sono minori accetti con beneficio d'inventario, per conto loro. Non so se si possa rinunciare.


Sono maggiorenni.

penso che si possa anche x i minori se la situazione è disastrosa.


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Il mio lutto è durato piú di un anno. Ma ero ben convinta di quello che facevo. Lo ero dopo un giorno. E anzi, sancire ufficialmente la fine di un legame può aiutare ad elaborare più in fretta.
> 
> Lo stare male dopo ci sta, ma dipende da altre cose. Non è che prendere tempo aiuti, anzi.


Ognuno di noi ha una storia diversa. Io il legame non l'ho rescisso mai. Ma non ho mai avuto il desiderio di fare famiglia, quindi quella anomala sono io .


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sono maggiorenni.
> 
> penso che si possa anche x i minori se la situazione è disastrosa.


Non lo so. Io ho accettato. Ma i debiti erano di entità minore rispetto al resto. Ho chiesto l'autorizzazione al giudice di accollare interamente a me il debito per evitare burocrazie inutili con la banca.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nel mio caso il senso diventerebbe solo la reversibilità della mia pensione a mio marito che al momento non ha redditi e servirebbe non solo a lui ma alle mie figlie.  Non si sa mai.


Ma voi non siete separati.
Io mi chiedo per una coppia che decida di separarsi e di fatto lo fa, e anche legalmente lo fa, e ognuno dei due ha nuove storie, nuovi partners ecc. che senso ha dire "non voglio divorziare".


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

Oggi c'è stata la festa di fine anno a scuola di mia figlia. In queste occasioni la voglia di famiglia mi torna (poi mi passa per fortuna!). E' che al mio fianco penso sempre e solo a una persona. Al padre di mia figlia. Forse avessi incontrato un altro come lui farei discorsi diversi. Forse.


----------



## Sole (17 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha una storia diversa. Io il legame non l'ho rescisso mai. Ma non ho mai avuto il desiderio di fare famiglia, quindi quella anomala sono io .


Sì, le storie sono diverse.
Io se chiudo una porta sono abbastanza definitiva.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Infatti. Tutte le coppie che conosco hanno optato invece per la comunione. La separazione dei beni è una cosa che ho richiesto io. Così come i conti separati (causa della prima lite fra noi).


Io i conti separati non li ho mai capiti. Ti amo ti sposo perché credo tu sia l'uomo della mia vita, dividiamo la nostra vita e poi ognuno ha i suoi soldi? Per me inconcepibile. Fortunatamente ne io ne mio marito abbiamo mai dovuto discutere di questo. Comunione dei beni e conto unico


----------



## @lex (17 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io i conti separati non li ho mai capiti. Ti amo ti sposo perché credo tu sia l'uomo della mia vita, dividiamo la nostra vita e poi ognuno ha i suoi soldi? Per me inconcepibile. Fortunatamente ne io ne mio marito abbiamo mai dovuto discutere di questo. Comunione dei beni e conto unico


I conti unici per i traditori sono pericolosi:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> I conti unici per i traditori sono pericolosi:mrgreen:


Dici?  Pazienza. Non potrei stare con un uomo in un modo diverso.


----------



## sienne (17 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io i conti separati non li ho mai capiti. Ti amo ti sposo perché credo tu sia l'uomo della mia vita, dividiamo la nostra vita e poi ognuno ha i suoi soldi? Per me inconcepibile. Fortunatamente ne io ne mio marito abbiamo mai dovuto discutere di questo. Comunione dei beni e conto unico



Ciao

in effetti, non la capisco neanche io. 
Massimo massimo, lo posso capire, se sei miliardario 
e ti unisci con qualcuno che ha meno di zero, e prendi
qualche cautela. Ma per il resto, è incomprensibile ... 

Se avvii un progetto di vita, di unione, di tutto insomma, 
quella parte è molto insignificante. Figurati, non siamo stati
sposati per ben 18 anni, e le cose erano attestate a lui, anche
se avevo contribuito per una gran parte. Non ne ha approfittato. 
Neanche un momento. Ha detto fino alla fine (lo dice ancora oggi)
tutto questo è nostro ... 



sienne


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io i conti separati non li ho mai capiti. Ti amo ti sposo perché credo tu sia l'uomo della mia vita, dividiamo la nostra vita e poi ognuno ha i suoi soldi? Per me inconcepibile. Fortunatamente ne io ne mio marito abbiamo mai dovuto discutere di questo. Comunione dei beni e conto unico


Anche qui scelte diverse opinioni diverse vite diverse. Sono indipendente economicamente da quando avevo vent'anni e voglio continuare ad esserlo. Comunque quello ricco era mio marito, e completamente incapace di gestire i suoi soldi. Che infatti ha dilapidato fino alla fine.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Anche qui scelte diverse opinioni diverse vite diverse. Sono indipendente economicamente da quando avevo vent'anni e voglio continuare ad esserlo. Comunque quello ricco era mio marito, e completamente incapace di gestire i suoi soldi. Che infatti ha dilapidato fino alla fine.


Certo che sono opinioni diverse s non esiste il giusto e sbagliato.
Anch'io sono indipendente e dei due sono sempre stata io a guadagnare di più. La casa per 3/4 l'ho acquistata io. Chi se ne frega. 
Se scelgo di dividere la mia vita (che è la cosa più importante) con te figurati se non divido i miei soldi


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che sono opinioni diverse s non esiste il giusto e sbagliato.
> Anch'io sono indipendente e dei due sono sempre stata io a guadagnare di più. La casa per 3/4 l'ho acquistata io. Chi se ne frega.
> Se scelgo di dividere la mia vita (che è la cosa più importante) con te figurati se non divido i miei soldi


Diffido. Ho avuto un padre che ha causato il tracollo economico della mia famiglia. Forse arriva tutto da lì. Ero adolescente quando è successo. Da quel punto di vista non mi affido a nessuno se non a me stessa. Poi se i soldi ci sono bene, se non ci sono ridimensiono le esigenze.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Diffido. Ho avuto un padre che ha causato il tracollo economico della mia famiglia. Forse arriva tutto da lì. Ero adolescente quando è successo. Da quel punto di vista non mi affido a nessuno se non a me stessa. Poi se i soldi ci sono bene, se non ci sono ridimensiono le esigenze.


In che senso non ti affidi?
Anche io non mi affido, viaggio al fianco.. Non ti seguo


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> In che senso non ti affidi?
> Anche io non mi affido, viaggio al fianco.. Non ti seguo


Non mi affido nel senso che non mi fido. Se a un certo punto del viaggio decidi di scendere dal treno voglio potermi permettere di riprendere il viaggio da sola. Se non ho i soldi per il biglietto perchè la metà è rimasta a te mi fanno scendere e devo andare a piedi.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non mi affido nel senso che non mi fido. Se a un certo punto del viaggio decidi di scendere dal treno voglio potermi permettere di riprendere il viaggio da sola. Se non ho i soldi per il biglietto perchè la metà è rimasta a te mi fanno scendere e devo andare a piedi.


Ti sposi con un uomo di cui non ti fidi?


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sposi con un uomo di cui non ti fidi?


Io non mi sarei sposata mai. Non rientrava nei miei progetti di vita. Lo amavo ha voluto sposarmi ha voluto avere un figlio ho detto sì.


----------



## @lex (17 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sposi con un uomo di cui non ti fidi?


Pittbul farfalla
Peró puó essere che ti innamori e sposi una persona che ha un lato (non di piú) del carattere per il quale non ti fidi (e solo per quell'aspetto) al 101%.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Pittbul farfalla
> Peró puó essere che ti innamori e sposi una persona che ha un lato (non di piú) del carattere per il quale non ti fidi (e solo per quell'aspetto) al 101%.


Vero ma deve essere qualcosa di marginale e questo per me non lo è


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma voi non siete separati.
> Io mi chiedo per una coppia che decida di separarsi e di fatto lo fa, e anche legalmente lo fa, e ognuno dei due ha nuove storie, nuovi partners ecc. che senso ha dire "non voglio divorziare".


Ognuno può avere le sue motivazioni.

Qui al mare c'e' una signorasseparata da 25 anni di fatto.

Il marito l'ha lasciata e si è messo con l'amica fidata di lei .....


Hanno un'azienda. Due figli. Varie case e molti soldi.

lei fin dall'inizio gli ha detto che se avesse voluto il divorzio l'avrebbe spennato. 

Forse x la rabbia verso l'ex che si portava qui x non lasciarla sola e l'ha ricompensata! Quindi non le ha mai voluto dare la soddisfazione di sposarlo. 

Quindi sono sposati con case separate.

chissà quante c'è ne sono e per x motivi.


----------



## perplesso (17 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> non sempre, ad es. se si vuole proporre il ricorso per inabilitazione o interdizione, è necessaria la presenza dell'avvocato, e mi sembra anche per il ricorso per dichiarazione di assenza o morte presunta


mah che sia così in tutta Italia non credo.    certo che un ricorso per inabilitazione da solo dubito che uno se lo presenti


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E ti serve la sentenza di un tribunale per tagliare definitivamente un legame?


Personalmente no, ma nella nostra società per chiudere definitivamente un rapporto matrimoniale (che è un contratto legale a tutti gli effetti) è necessaria proprio questa sentenza.


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Presumo ci siano altri motivi vista la risposta. Io al divorzio non ho pensato mai.


Presumi bene.


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Personalmente no, ma nella nostra società per chiudere definitivamente un rapporto matrimoniale (che è un contratto legale a tutti gli effetti) è necessaria proprio questa sentenza.


Parli di situazione patrimoniale?


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Parli di situazione patrimoniale?


Anche, ma non solo... ci sono particolari situazioni nella vita che se accadono danno un potere decisionale al coniuge.


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Anche, ma non solo... *ci sono particolari situazioni nella vita che se accadono danno un potere decisionale al coniuge*.


Sì lo so bene. Ci sono passata da separata. Purtroppo. Hai ragione. Non trovo soluzione però a livello legislativo, se non il divorzio appunto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Se i figli sono minori accetti con beneficio d'inventario, per conto loro. Non so se si possa rinunciare.


si può.


----------



## MK (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si può.


E' vero. Mi sono informata. Ma se rinunci rinunci a tutto. La casa coniugale ad esempio rimane a te fino alla morte (credo) ma non puoi venderla affittarla o lasciarla ai figli, sempre che non sia di tua totale proprietà. Bisogna valutare bene la situazione.


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2014)

e mentre i separandi e divorziandi affollano le aule dei tribunali...

http://www.lastampa.it/2014/05/19/i...i-dellaula-eBqZE3Wd7eVBMkusMpbkXK/pagina.html


:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2014)

E che sarà mai !
i vetri erano pure smerigliati ...


Più che altro Che figura di merda...:rotfl:


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> E che sarà mai !
> i vetri erano pure smerigliati ...
> 
> 
> Più che altro Che figura di merda...:rotfl:



ma chissà come mai il giudice ha guardato il soffitto

comunque niente ola, a quanto pare


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E' vero. Mi sono informata. Ma se rinunci rinunci a tutto. La casa coniugale ad esempio rimane a te fino alla morte (credo) ma non puoi venderla affittarla o lasciarla ai figli, sempre che non sia di tua totale proprietà. Bisogna valutare bene la situazione.


se rinunci per conto del minore ad una eredità dove i debiti non superano i crediti e dove vi è un capitale(immobili etc...) devi motivare al giudice minorile. Credo che il giudice abbia facoltà di ricusare. Tu infatti potresti fare la rinuncia paradossalmente per favorire un altro erede a scapito dei tuoi figli, il giudice deve tutelare loro.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma chissà come mai il giudice ha guardato il soffitto
> 
> comunque niente ola, a quanto pare


magari la lei era era la moglie

Oppure egli stesso medesimo sapeva (chissà perché ) che lì sopra potevano 
esserci movimenti sexi ...
chi lo Sa...


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se rinunci per conto del minore ad una eredità dove i debiti non superano i crediti e dove vi è un capitale(immobili etc...) devi motivare al giudice minorile. Credo che il giudice abbia facoltà di ricusare. Tu infatti potresti fare la rinuncia paradossalmente per favorire un altro erede a scapito dei tuoi figli, il giudice deve tutelare loro.


Lo so lo so. Poi per la mia esperienza tante volte è solo burocrazia e poco interesse alla tutela del minore, ma è giusto e sacrosanto che ci sia. Per un ricorso sono stata convocata dal giudice, arrivo col mio avvocato e lui chiede 'avvocato ma perchè ha fatto la richiesta alla stanza xy?", "mi hanno detto di farla lì", " ah ok, allora firmo.."


----------

